# GTA Games



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi,
May well be going way of kilter here, but , I have (although not completed 100%) all the GTA games on the PS2/PSP etc.

Is there a way I can get these downloaded for the PC that I use more? Obviously I have the original bought games (over £40 a piece at the time) but would like to play them on my "all in one" PC.

Is this a viable option anywhere along the line. As I have bought the series, can I download them for my personal home PC?

Thanks


----------



## Ash-Lee (Jul 29, 2009)

You either have to buy the PC version of the game, or download an emulator and use your current discs.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.rockstargames.com/classics/


----------



## Ash-Lee (Jul 29, 2009)

jason2800 said:


> http://www.rockstargames.com/classics/


Nice one, i know what i'm going to waste hours on now!


----------

